# wedding at Cana



## Preach (Mar 27, 2006)

Mary asked Lord Jesus to perfprm a miracle. He told her that His "hour" had not yet come. This does not seem to be a rebuke of Mary, because she turns right around and tells the servants to do whatever the Lord commands.

Jesus then turns water into wine. Why did he seemingly refuse Mary's request, and then fulfill it? Thanks.
"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 27, 2006)

My simplistic take on this has been that Jesus simultaneously honored his mother and told her who was boss. She submitted to him by directing the servants to listen to him, not her.

But I look forward to the more in-depth exegesis I'm sure is to come.

Vic


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 27, 2006)

Matthew Henry's comments are, I think, helpful:



> 2. The mother of Jesus solicited him to assist her friends in this strait. We are told (v. 3-5) what passed between Christ and his mother upon this occasion.
> 
> (1.) She acquaints him with the difficulty they were in (v. 3): She saith unto him, They have no wine. Some think that she did not expect from him any miraculous supply (he having as yet wrought no miracle), but that she would have him make some decent excuse to the company, and make the best of it, to save the bridegroom's reputation, and keep him in countenance; or (as Calvin suggests) would have him make up the want of wine with some holy profitable discourse. But, most probably, she looked for a miracle; for she knew he was now appearing as the great prophet, like unto Moses, who so often seasonably supplied the wants of Israel; and, though this was his first public miracle, perhaps he had sometimes relieved her and her husband in their low estate. The bridegroom might have sent out for more wine, but she was for going to the fountain-head. Note, [1.] We ought to be concerned for the wants and straits of our friends, and not seek our own things only. [2.] In our own and our friends' straits it is our wisdom and duty to apply ourselves to Christ by prayer. [3.] In our addresses to Christ, we must not prescribe to him, but humbly spread our case before him, and then refer ourselves to him to do as he pleases.
> 
> ...


----------



## LifeInReturn (Feb 25, 2007)

I was coming here to ask the same question. Glad I looked 1st. I, too, wondered that, but also wondered why even when Jesus told her that it was not His time... Mary still told the servants to do whatever He tells as if she were still expecting Him to do something ?


----------



## Mathetes (Feb 26, 2007)

It's not just a Protestant thing, because a few church fathers have seen her actions as being rebuked as well:

“His mother then demanded a miracle of Him; but He, about to perform divine works, so far did not recognize a human womb; saying in effect, 'That in me which works a miracle was not born of thee, thou gavest not birth to my divine nature; but because my weakness was born of thee, I will recognize thee at the time when that same weakness shall hang upon the cross.' This, indeed, is the meaning of 'Mine hour is not yet come,'” (Augustine, Tract. In Ioannem VIII.9.)

“And so this was a reason why He rebuked her on that occasion, saying, 'Woman, what have I to do with you?' instructing her for the future not to do the like,” (John Chrysostom, Homilies on John, 21)


----------

